# Blood Emulsification?



## Jsin44 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello.  I'm new to this forum and to emulsions.  I've made a few dressings lately, but that's about it.  After doing some short ribs in the sous vide machine I was wondering if it is possible to make an emulsion of the blood you strain off the ribs by adding a little egg or mustard and using butter as the fat.  And if not, what is the blood lacking that prevents this process?  Thanks in advance.  Sorry if this is a ridiculous question.

Jason


----------



## Silversage (Sep 26, 2014)

The liquid is not blood.  It is primarily water and myoglobin, the protein that gives meat its color.


----------



## Jsin44 (Sep 26, 2014)

So I'm not losing and good flavour or texture by tossing it?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2014)

Jason, I'm not sure I understand the context of your question. Are you trying to make a sauce of sorts for the meat, or something else? Maybe just me, but I wouldn't use meat juices for salad dressing, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2014)

Jsin44 said:


> So I'm not losing and good flavour or texture by tossing it?



In short, no.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2014)

That juice is the same liquid that seeps from frying meat to create fond in the pan.  It has lots of flavor, and can be solidified and made crispy by adding it to a hot pan while frying meat.  When the pan is de-glazed, you have a broth that can be used in gravies and sauces.  Most people throw it away.  I don't.  I know, I'm strange.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 28, 2014)

Jsin44 said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum and to emulsions. I've made a few dressings lately, but that's about it. After doing some short ribs in the sous vide machine I was wondering if it is possible to make an emulsion of the blood you strain off the ribs by adding a little egg or mustard and using butter as the fat. And if not, what is the blood lacking that prevents this process? Thanks in advance. Sorry if this is a ridiculous question.
> 
> Jason


Dear Count Dracula,

The NVFDA (National Vampire Food and Drug Administration) requires you to obtain a licence for the extraction of blood for human consumption. 

Please complete the attached application form which will receive our consideration before the next full moon.

Yours sincerely 

Mad Cook 
(Admin Assistant - NVFDA)


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeepers Creepers.

Seems everything requires a license these days.


----------



## Jsin44 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm trying to make a sauce for the meat. But as I'm also trying to learn a little bit about emulsions, I'd like to know if I can use that method to thicken this liquid. And if I can't, why not? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2014)

I've never done sous vide - how much of this liquid is left after cooking? You need a fair amount of water-based liquid to make an emulsion.

I suggest you try it and see what happens  Let's say you have 1/4 cup of liquid. You could sear the ribs in a pan after the sous vide cooking, then deglaze the browned bits with the liquid; melt 1/4 cup butter in the liquid, then whisk in 1/2-1 tsp. mustard. This would give you about 1/2 cup of an emulsion. Taste and let us know what you think


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe if I was starving...


----------



## Silversage (Oct 1, 2014)

I cook sous vide all the time.  The liquid that you drain out of the bag is not rich and flavorful.  It's thin, watery and very greasy.  If you've seasoned your meat well before cooking in the water bath, the liquid is also very salty.  Once reduced, it's pretty inedible.  It does not make a good sauce.  If you insist on trying to use it, pour it into a cup and let it sit until it's cool, then remove the fat.  

It you want to make a reduction sauce after sous vide, pat the meat dry, then quickly sear it in an extremely hot cast iron skillet with just a little fat.  You only want to sear - not cook the meat any further.  Then deglaze the pan with  some wine or stock (or your leftover liquid) and reduce.  If you want to learn about emulsions, off-heat swirl (don't stir) cold butter into your sauce.

Or ..... make mayonnaise.  It's the perfect lesson in emulsions.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Dear Count Dracula,
> 
> The NVFDA (National Vampire Food and Drug Administration) requires you to obtain a licence for the extraction of blood for human consumption.
> 
> ...


----------

